# US Defense Department approve full production of V-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft



## Taylor187 (1 Oct 2005)

Full article - http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/news/2005/09/mil-050928-textron01.htm



> Textron's Bell Helicopter Granted Approval for Full Rate Production of V-22 Osprey Tiltrotor
> Company Brings Entirely New Category of Aircraft to Aviation Industry
> 
> Textron Press Release
> ...



V-22 info http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/v-22.htm


Wow, I thought the Osprey was tossed in the crapper same as the Comanche awhile back. A bit of information on its life. The first prototype flew in 1989. As of early 2000 three test aircraft had crashed: no one was killed in the 1991 crash, an accident in 1992 killed seven men, and the third in April 2000 killed 19 Marines.

I could of sworn after the 2000 crash the V-22's were grounded and were being reassessed.


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Oct 2005)

I remember being a young army cadet reading about the V22 Osprey program in a US Marine magazine (it was around 1987 or so) and I thought it was cool. Congress killed the program at the time. Now many many moons later, it was brought back, researched and now it is going into service.

Does anybody think the first fighter planes, tanks and machine guns did not have growing pains? They did. Lots.

Who knows, maybe the XM8 AGS (Not the rifle) will come back on line as part of FCS.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2005)

Speaking of the V-22, who's the marketing genius that came up with this?

http://ca.today.reuters.com/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2005-09-30T211119Z_01_KRA076281_RTRIDST_0_NEWS-TRANSPORT-BOEING-COL.XML

"Boeing Co. apologized on Friday for a mistakenly published advertisement for its V-22 Osprey aircraft showing troops dropping onto the roof of a mosque in what appears to be a simulated battle scene.  The ad, coming amid rising concern among Muslims over U.S. military action in Iraq and Afghanistan, prompted immediate complaints from the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), which demanded the withdrawal of the campaign...."

Haven't found a copy of said ad, and even though I'm not very politically correct, SOMEONE must have e known now was not the time to be assaulting mosques in ads.


----------



## teddy49 (2 Oct 2005)

Despite it's problems, It's killed fewer people than the F-14 program did.  But the capability and speed that it gives adds a new dimension to Air mobility.  And that was a capability that needed to be developed.  Now if they weren't 100 million a pop


----------



## KevinB (3 Oct 2005)

Sir, - excellent point.


----------



## Blue Max (3 Oct 2005)

There still seems to be some question as to where to place defensive gun positions in the Osprey. Except for the obviouse (at the back of the ramp) this is a small problem due to its unique engine design, that I am sure will get sorted out soon enough.


----------



## Taylor187 (3 Oct 2005)

A question that has floated around in my mind is, how much damage can those engines take before they are inoperable? The engines both sit way out to the side so unlike a helicopter which is tucked in above the airframe which could offer some ground fire protection those little fellers are sitting ducks to the sides.


----------



## scm77 (3 Oct 2005)

Here's the ad for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## condor888000 (3 Oct 2005)

I've long been wondering, where would we be in the CL-84 Dynavert program hadn't been scrapped back in the 60's I beleive it was.....who knows what might have been flying around going from vertical to forward flight....


----------



## WogCpl (5 Oct 2005)

Some cool history!

http://www.exn.ca/FlightDeck/Aircraft/Milestones/cl84.cfm


----------



## a_majoor (13 Oct 2005)

The Dynavert was also considered for a ground attack aircraft, with a chin mounted autocannon and hard points for rockets or bombs. The V-22 in its present form could have a chin mount, but the wings and transmission system could be more profitably be attached to a new airframe optomised for ground attack. 

This is how the UH-1 "Huey" become the AH-1 "Cobra", and would be a sensible step to take for logistical reasons and to make airspace management easier (all the planes in the package have similar characteristics). The other plan would be to lead the attack with an AC-130 Specter gunship, or some A-10s.....


----------



## Infanteer (13 Oct 2005)

I seen one of these flying over my head when I was in the States; definately different.


----------



## Steel Badger (13 Oct 2005)

Majoor.....

He said it!   He said "DYNAVERT"!!!!


----------



## a_majoor (13 Oct 2005)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Majoor.....
> 
> He said it!    He said "DYNAVERT"!!!!



Because typing CL-84 is sometimes such a pain.....


----------



## Mountie (19 Oct 2005)

If it didn't cost $100 million I would think it would be a good SAR aircraft for Canada.  It could replace both the Hercules and the new Cormorant.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Oct 2005)

Mountie said:
			
		

> It could replace both the Hercules and the new Cormorant.



Ouch


----------

